# 2013 TTRS Aftermarket Wheels... Slim Pickins???



## NSYTTRS (Mar 5, 2013)

Looking for TTRS wheels. 19X9. Suggestions? Looks like 19X9 pretty scarce. Thanks


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

NSYTTRS said:


> Looking for TTRS wheels. 19X9. Suggestions? Looks like 19X9 pretty scarce. Thanks


Lightweight, forged, 19" X 9" wheels (therefore not inexpensive) include HRE and Forgeline (both built to order in one piece and three piece styles with any offset you desire), Neez Eurocross Super, Champion 147 (via Stasis), and Advan F7.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

And these...


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

Been looking for the same thing and finding that most are $1300 per wheel and above. there are some that are not as costly but not many. The offset seems to be the problem. Would not go any lower than 45(which will be close), 47 to 52(stock) seems to be the safe range.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Quisp said:


> Been looking for the same thing and finding that most are $1300 per wheel and above. there are some that are not as costly but not many. The offset seems to be the problem. Would not go any lower than 45(which will be close), 47 to 52(stock) seems to be the safe range.


I think you're right on the safe range but I still get slight rubbing a 47 equivalent (18x8; et35) with my winters. Moving from 245 to 235 tire will probably do the trick though. I drove the living piss out of the car yesterday with our local Ferrari group and never rubbed once with the HRE's (19x9; et50) running stock Toyo's.


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

I should havwe clarified that a little more. The offsets I gave were from using 255/35 tires.


----------



## 21212 (Aug 2, 2004)

*Here's an alternative: Enkei RSM9*

I have a set of Enkei RSM9's 19X9 on order at Tirerack. They are moderately priced, $550 per wheel in silver, and weight about 20 lbs. Offset is 50. Tirerack says they have tested them on a TT RS and that there are no fitment problems. I plan to run Michelin Pilot Super Sport in stock size. Not ready for R compounds yet, but there are a few choices in R comps. They are expensive. Hopefully, Porsche, Subaru or any manufacturer will pick up this size and the price will come down.


----------



## NSYTTRS (Mar 5, 2013)

Great looking. Really appreciate all of the advice. Thanks all


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

I was thinking about these but I am going to take a look at the enkei. At 20lb per wheel the enkei are about 5 lb less per wheel


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

BC forged have a very competitively priced forged monoblock wheel offering in 18". For approx $2,300. they are fully custom so one can choose their offset, width, hub size and colour. 

For my lowly TTS, I went with an 18x8.5 ET 45 that weighs in at 18 lbs. so a 9" wide wheel will still be well under 20 lbs. Winter weather is finally ending here so mine will go on the car this Friday and I'll post up pics once done. BTW, Bobby at Pyspeed was very helpful through the process. :thumbup:

edit: here's a pic before install:


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

those are pretty nice. Wonder if they come in 19 also


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Quisp said:


> those are pretty nice. Wonder if they come in 19 also


Thx, I thought so too. The monoblocks are only available in 17" and 18". They have lots of larger 2 and 3 piece wheels to choose from but both the price as well as weight increase for those.

Here ya go: BC Forged @ Pyspeed


----------



## NSYTTRS (Mar 5, 2013)

*47 0ffset work?*

Found a nice wheel made by Hartmann for TTRS . 19x9 but 47mm offsett. Have stock tires 255/35/19... will this all work?


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

NSYTTRS said:


> Found a nice wheel made by Hartmann for TTRS . 19x9 but 47mm offsett. Have stock tires 255/35/19... will this all work?


Define work? Some have experienced rubbing with stock wheels and tires so I would bet on the possibility of rubbing with this setup.


----------



## NSYTTRS (Mar 5, 2013)

*Thanks for your reply*

Sounds like it is wiser to stick with the 52mm(stock) offset . Looks like Enkei a good choice.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2013)

NSYTTRS said:


> Found a nice wheel made by Hartmann for TTRS . 19x9 but 47mm offsett. Have stock tires 255/35/19... will this all work?


It is just as often the caliper clearance that poses issues with getting wheels to work on the TTRS.
Sometimes both rubbing AND caliper. Some great looking wheels can't offer a fitment for this car. Very frustrating:banghead:


----------



## NSYTTRS (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks. I'm sure I can have some made, but dont want to shell out $4000 plus. It is a shame. It is a great looking ride and the stock wheels are just ok for me.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

21212 said:


> I have a set of Enkei RSM9's 19X9 on order at Tirerack. They are moderately priced, $550 per wheel in silver, and weight about 20 lbs. Offset is 50. Tirerack says they have tested them on a TT RS and that there are no fitment problems. I plan to run Michelin Pilot Super Sport in stock size. Not ready for R compounds yet, but there are a few choices in R comps. They are expensive. Hopefully, Porsche, Subaru or any manufacturer will pick up this size and the price will come down.


Please post up once you have the RSM9's mounted! I have been looking at those wheels... great in terms of low weight vs price and solid name in the wheel business. Only issue is that they aren't a 'bling' name like HRE, Forgeline, etc, but that only matters if you care about such things in the first place .


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

47mm on a 255/35 tires should be almost ideal offset. 39 rubs, 42 rubs occasionally, 45 would probably work and 47 - 52 should be no problem. That is what i have found while taking to others with wheels and figuring out from my experience too.
The problem in the rear s the little clip thing on the inside of the wheels well. Sticks out about 1/2 inch. Some have gorund it down and had success with less thaan 47 offset. Based on the wheels i had that rubbed, if they had been 47 offset they would have been perfect. Fillling out the wheel well a little more but not rubbing.
That is the offset I plan to get 47-52, but hopin ght e 47)
tires make a lit of difference too though so I can =guarantee that you wont have rubbing

Definitely check with the company about the brake clearance , that was mentioned aboive and they are right, that is what screws us up for a lot of wheels.


----------



## NSYTTRS (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks. Any opinion Hartmann wheels? Really inexpensive but look great.


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

not familiar with them. Looks like they do OEM replica styles and some others.
There are a few wheels i like but the offset or the width doesnt work which sucks unless you go to the bigger $ wheels which i would love to do but the budget isnt working right now


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

forgot about these wheels. Volk G25, come in 19x9 with 48 offset.


----------



## TTRS Racer Lady (Jul 18, 2012)

Any feedback on this, 18x9.5et 53.

https://www.wheelstudio.com/view-wh...olt-pattern-5x112/wheel-price-all/vehicle-all


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

There are some other people running TSW wheels in 18 inch I think. might be on the other thread about wheels. I dont k now about the fit of 18s and if they would still need the same offsets or not. I would think there is less chance of rubbing but that is my own sugar deprived brain logic.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

In general, 18's have been hit and miss on fitment. The Borbet LV5 18x8, ET35 fit fine but you need to watch the tire width to avoid rubbing in the rear. I rub occasionally with 245/40 but am getting NT01's for the track in 235's and I'm pretty sure that shouldn't rub at all. Other 18's have had caliper clearance issues either at the spokes or the barrel. I tried the split 5 OEM 18" wheel that works on the TT and the offset was fine for spoke clearance but the barrel didn't clear the caliper up front on the RS. It's a shame, but it appears we need to have more folks try various wheels and report back. Trial and error is tough on things like this.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

I recently installed Enkie PF01 wheels. 18x8 et 45. They weigh merely 18.5 lbs. I love how they look. And, I'm glad I did this because the feel of the car has improved quite a bit. The stance is identical to the stockers as far as I can tell. They are also very easy to clean.

The downside to their design is that everyone can see my relatively tiny base model brakes now. At least the brake calipers came painted gray since I opted for the mag ride system.

Although I have no actuial data to back it up, the car does seem more nimble. I've also noticed that stopping distance has reduced. The ride has improved as well since the suspension tends to respond easier over our crappy roads in St. Louis. This is all measured by my very unscientific butt dyno and butt accelerometer system.


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

Quisp; said:


> forgot about these wheels. Volk G25, come in 19x9 with 48 offset.


Look great but to my reading of the Rays website they are the wrong PCD and bore for the TT.

Special order?


----------



## nzt (May 24, 2012)

I want more options


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

these would be my choice but i think it only comes in 18s?


----------



## smack_ttrs (Mar 24, 2013)

TT412GO said:


> Look great but to my reading of the Rays website they are the wrong PCD and bore for the TT.
> 
> Special order?


there is a link on the top of the page to go to "imported" cars...
http://www.rayswheels.co.jp/2009/products/wheel_en.php?code=VOLK_G25&size=18-19&for=import

correct bolt pattern and just hubcentric rings for bore like most wheels


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

http://purwheels.com/portfolio/audi/audi-r8/

These wheels, bespoke, run in about $2000 a corner, quoted from them, but worth every dime in my opinion!


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Or, my other standby, BBS RI D:

http://www.baanvelgen.com/wheels-bbs-individual-ri-d.html


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

Love that style but still out of my budget even in BBs form. Vorsteiner also makes somoething similar along with ADV1., Niche and Cargraphics(from germany) I think they aould look great on my car. Thought I found some good ones from Vossen but turns out they only come in 20 inch.:banghead:

Was looking at BBS CH R wheels and they ake a 19x9 with a 44 offset that could fit the budget but 44 is going to be iffy


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

I like the Enkei RSM9's...just wish they had more finish options. 










Is this look played out? Trying to decide how this would look on my Suzuka/carbon mirrors/black grill/black exhaust...


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

311-in-337 said:


> I like the Enkei RSM9's...just wish they had more finish options.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are more of a Japanese car look wheel, IMO.


----------

